# Replacing door on brick wall. Missing lintel! Advice?



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you could turn a metal lintel upside down and rip/torch the hanging edge to clear the door jamb then rabbit the back of the head casing to fit


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

How old is the house? Sounds like it may be a "jack arch" that's doing exactly what it was intended to. Pics are worth 1000 words.


----------

